# Heartbreaking!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

It seems like one disaster after another with my beautiful import mice. Just as the very first litter of reds is reaching weaning...I pull one of the mothers out and BAM...tumor! WHAT! OMG! 
On top of that three of the does in the litter are failing to thrive and I have to cull. This after losing the only two black tan does that made it to weaning who both failed to thrive and also died. 
I feel like I am really missing something here. All my other mice are thriving! Even the ones I had in with the weaned babies that did not make it. It's so frustrating.

Anyway...here is the Red Mother. Do you think this rapid tumor in a young mouse could be caused by the xrays from the airport?

Could it be mastitis? Would you treat that with baytril?


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I really don't think it's something you are missing. it took forever to get mine to breed and when they did the first few litters did the same thing.
I've had a few since then that are bigger and I honest to goodness think it was the heat that did it.
Newer babies are bigger, newer litters are being born on time and not early and does that never did are getting pregnant.
Were the reds weaning off now born when it was hot?

If you just took mom off today it might be a blocked/engorged duct.
I had it happen once and it was sudden, scary and bizarre.
If you look at her from below, it might be good to check if it's near a nipple.

Other than that I'm no help, but I'm sorry it's not working out D:


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sooo sorry  
Hope she gets better.
She's beautiful by the way


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I feel for you!  You've not had an easy run with your mice, which is such a shame considering the effort you personally put in with the import.

I doubt a tumour would have been triggered by the x-rays. However, there's a strong chance it's a blocked duct or even an abscess that may have formed. Personally, I'd put her on ABs. With a tumour, this won't help, of course. However, if it's something else involving infection, then it will. And it will be better that the course starts sooner rather than later.

You got such beautiful mice, so I'm sorry they're taking a while to breed enough to form good foundation animals.  Hopefully this will happen though, even after the slow and frustrating start.


----------

